

What Does Your "About Us" Page Say About Your Startup? - rafaelc
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/08/what-does-your-about-us-page-s.php

======
Andrew_Quentin
_Typically, an "About Us" page contains a company description - "here's what
we do" - and company mission - "here's why we do it._

If the visitor does not realise what you do or why you do it before they
arrive at the about us page then it is unlikely a genuine visitor, unlike a
journalist, would hang around that long to visit the about us page or even
think about visiting it.

To answer the question, my about us page deals with legal stuff, such as
copyrights.

~~~
harshpotatoes
While this may not be a concern for many startups at the moment, while I was
job hunting I found the about us page to be very helpful in weeding out
companies I should stay away from. I.e. the more bullshit they added in their
about us, the less likely I was to investigate further to decide if I should
attempt to apply there or not. So maybe something to keep in mind for the
future is realize potential customers probably won't care about the "about us"
page, and tailor the page more for people who are actually trying to learn
something about your company.

------
pgbovine
How do y'all feel about start-up "About Us" pages that try to make the
company's employees look super cool? e.g., "check out these pics of us rock
climbing, dudes!"

~~~
benologist
They're every bit as awesome as the job descriptions they post when they're
hiring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------
TotlolRon
about.html > index.html

~~~
spencerfry
I don't understand what you're getting at.

Your Index page is for selling your product/service. Your About page is for
telling your story.

~~~
TotlolRon
story > selling

~~~
chcameron
Expressing your opinions in written English > using mathematical signs to
communicate ideas. (sorry couldn't resist) :)

However, I do agree that the founder's story is just as, if not more important
than the idea.

~~~
bmelton
I was loathe to respond to the parent, because I didn't want to encourage it.

That said, I can agree with that somewhat, but if I'm buying into a service, I
care much, much more about the service I'm paying for than whether or not the
founder goes mountain climbing or hang gliding or whatever.

